# Tucker a primary between (Daniel x Heinz)



## TADD (Oct 12, 2006)

Our son Tucker Che' Daniel was born on October 11 @ 5:30 pm, weigning in at 9lbs. 6oz and 22.5" long. We are so excited, and today is our first day at home. Thanks for looking!

Isn't he beautiful!!!!!





Here is my wife shortly after delivery




Me actually not crying for a few seconds.




Asleep after a hard days work...


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 12, 2006)

Excellent form! However, I must admit that I'm surprised your pollen worked. 

Congrats!

Edit: he already has sideburns! Awesome!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh wow! Congratulations!

Jon
________
Ford f-550 history


----------



## Marco (Oct 12, 2006)

congrats tadd :clap: cute baby


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh, how precious is he?! 

Congratulations Mom and Dad, nicely done!


----------



## paphreek (Oct 12, 2006)

He must get all his good looks from the 'pod parent'.oke:


----------



## couscous74 (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats TADD!

Looks like Tucker got all your good looks coz your wife still has hers but you got none left.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

couscous74 said:


> Congrats TADD!
> 
> Looks like Tucker got all your good looks coz your wife still has hers but you got none left.



Actually, I'm kinda diggin' the new look, Tadd.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats many times over!


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> Actually, I'm kinda diggin' the new look, Tadd.


I feel like I'm the only forum male without facial hair.  

I just don't have enough testosterone!

Some day I can aspire to have a beard like Tadd's. Some day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2006)

He looks so much like a baby, I'm really surprised he's really an orchid.

Congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 13, 2006)

Wonderful Tadd, congratulations to you and especially your wife
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 13, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! He looks so cute!

Congratulations to both you and your wife!:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2006)

You think you're tired now...Congrats, by those plants before it's too late.


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you....I love being a dad, enjoy your time while they are young.


----------



## TADD (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Guys, here is an updated photo fo our beautiful son. He will 3 months old January 10th. We had a wonderful holiday, and hope you did as well.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats Tadd! When will he get his fairrie tattoo?


----------



## Heather (Dec 28, 2006)

Adorable! 
Reminds me a little of his daddy.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2006)

Holy cow! he looks so big!


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 28, 2006)

Tadd

He is Adorable! What beautiful eyes.

Grandma MC


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2006)

A cutie. Looks like his eyes take in everything!


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 29, 2006)

I remember when mine were this innocent....enjoy every moment


----------



## Gideon (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful


----------

